# The strangest song you've ever heard.



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 1, 2007)

What's the wierdest, most bizzare song you've ever heard? I've heard a few myself, but I know I'm probably missing out on quite a bit.

'Banana Phone' ranks among the top of the list here. Bizzare, catchy, and just plain silly.  God bless Raffi and his addicting song of bananas. 'It Puts The Lotion On Its Skin', by Greenskeepers, is quite a piece too...Most people can probably see what that's based on, of course, heheh.

So, what've you guys got for the stockpile?


----------



## Myoti (Mar 2, 2007)

Most of what Lemon Demon does, though it's strange in a very awesome way.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 2, 2007)

a lot of songs by Cibo Matto are weird. Know Your Chicken and Birthday Cake, for two...


----------



## Ylm (Mar 2, 2007)

My Name is Nobody by Ennio Morricone because the title seems to suggest that it is the theme song for The Man with No Name from The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly, but...when you hear the song it's like wait what


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, truthfully, the whole Miss Nelson and Bruce album for kids (Bruce Haack) is pretty weird. I can't really see that making any sense musically to kids. Although, I love the damn thing.

*"here is your robot music, do not rest until you can move to it"*


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 2, 2007)

Fish Heads by Barnes and Barnes is great.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, just found another...'Milkman', by Aphex Twin. I never knew there were breakfast references in techno, but I suppose I was shown differently! Also, I believe I'm going to have to check some of these out.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Probably 'Goodbye Sober Days'. :b


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 2, 2007)

Anything by Tenacious D.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 2, 2007)

"Opblaaskrokodil" by Ome Henk - also known as "French Erotic Film" because of the animutation made by Andrew Kepple. It's clearly terrible, but once you've heard it it will be stuck in your brain forever.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 2, 2007)

"I Live in a Split Level Head" or "They're coming to take me away" by Napoleon XIV.  Freaky as hell.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Numa Numa song. The first time I heard it, it was weird to me, but I grew to love it. It's so annoyingly addictive.


----------



## wut (Mar 2, 2007)

*the.soul*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 2, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Anything by Tenacious D.



D: Tenacious D is awesome D:

Anything by Ween is strange though. But still awesome.


----------



## foxkun (Mar 2, 2007)

My friends are weird, I have a vast selection of strange songs.



			
				snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> Okay, just found another...'Milkman', by Aphex Twin. I never knew there were breakfast references in techno, but I suppose I was shown differently! Also, I believe I'm going to have to check some of these out.



Ummm... yeah. That song really doesn't have much to do with breakfast. At all. Unless you're a "morning" person...

Once a long, long time ago, "March of the Pigs" by NiN freaked me the hell out. But that's when I was very first starting to get into NiN, and the little tinkly piano bit made me back up a few paces, literally.

Weird songs... "House of God" is a weird one. Not so much from the lyrics, which sound pretty evangelist, but because of the music video I saw once, which looked like it was completely animated on a chalkboard with little stick devils stabbing pitchforks into churches and... yeah...



			
				aikon said:
			
		

> "They're coming to take me away" by Napoleon XIV.



I LOVE that song! Makes me bounce every time I hear it...

Really anything by Beck's pretty weird. Have you listened to the lyrics? No sense, at all.

Have you heard the German Barbershop Quartet covers of the Britney Spears songs? Those make me kinda queasy.

Oh! Speaking of which, go look up Richard Cheese, immediately. He is a strange little man. Crazy lounge lizards....


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 2, 2007)

Anything by the Polish band "Vader."


Are they serious? Or what? . 3.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 2, 2007)

ROCK LOB-STER


----------



## Balorspike (Mar 3, 2007)

"The Element Song" by Tom Lehrer


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd say most of the work done by System of a Down.

It's good stuff, but some of it's just random (ex. Vicinity of Obscenity, Darts, Bounce)


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 3, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I'd say most of the work done by System of a Down.
> 
> It's good stuff, but some of it's just random (ex. Vicinity of Obscenity, Darts, Bounce)



And Chickin Stew. That one's just plain random. AND I don't think it ever mentions stew. XD


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 3, 2007)

snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant believe I forgot that one... for those here who aren't quite insane enough to listen it it... heres the lyrics:

this ballgame's in the refrigerator, door is closed,
Lights are out, butter's getting hard

What a splendid pie 
Pizza-pizza pie 
Every minute every second 
Buy buy buy buy buy (x2) 

Pepperoni and green peppers, 
Mushrooms, olives, chives (x2) 

Need therapy, therapy,
Advertising causes need
Therapy, therapy (x2)
Advertising causes
Therapy, therapy
Advertising causes...

What a splendid pie 
Pizza-pizza pie 
Every minute every second 
Buy buy buy buy buy (x2) 

Pepperoni and green peppers,
mushrooms, olives, chives 

Need therapy, therapy
Advertising causes need
Therapy, therapy (x2)
Advertising causes
Therapy, therapy (x3)
Advertising causes...

Advertising's got you on the run
Need therapy, therapy advertising causes (x2)
Advertising's got you on the run (x7)

What a splendid pie 
Pizza-pizza pie 
Every minute every second 
Buy buy buy buy buy (x2) 

Pepperoni and green peppers,
Mushrooms, olives, chives 

Need therapy, therapy
Advertising causes need
Therapy, therapy
Advertising causes need
Therapy, therapy
Advertising causes
Therapy, therapy
Advertising causes
Need therapy, therapy
Advertising causes need
Therapy, therapy
Advertising causes need


Yeah....


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 3, 2007)

You mean to tell me no one thinks Rock Lobster is a weird song!?Â Â It's 4x weirder than Chop Suey.Â Â That noise.....ugh....the pinnacle of creepy....


----------



## wut (Mar 3, 2007)

_Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict_


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2007)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> You mean to tell me no one thinks Rock Lobster is a weird song!?  It's 4x weirder than Chop Suey.  That noise.....ugh....the pinnacle of creepy....



I don't think it's weird, I think it's veryyyy lazy. I can't not love the B-52s despite their ocassional wonk lyrics, though.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> _Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict_



Ugh.

Although, that "avant-garde" hidden message delights me to no end.


----------



## robomilk (Mar 3, 2007)

Paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin - Amature Transplants

(If you want to hear it, it's at the end of my podcast </cheap plug>)


----------



## DavidN (Mar 3, 2007)

The Amateur Transplants are fantastic. And "What a splendid pie" is indeed one of the best opening lines to an album ever, setting pretty much the perfect mood of lunacy.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to mention a classic.
Revolution #9. In reverse.

Germen tecno Rubber Ducky falls under number 2.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 3, 2007)

Although they may be random and strange, their songs are awesome! Most of them have a meaning, they just have a strange way of getting across their meaning. Or at least I think they are trying to get a message across. I might be reading too much into it?


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 4, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> I'm going to mention a classic.
> Revolution #9. In reverse.



GAAAAh, you beat me to it! I wanted to be teh one to mention it!

Hmmm...there was another classic I had in mind...
*reads through the board to make sure no one else has mentioned it*
The Trial by Pink Floyd 
I used to listen to it on repeat over and over...gave me a bit of a headache x_x


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 4, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> AnarchicQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WIN!

Ahh The Trial! It's my favorite Pink Floyd song, simply because I find it so inspiring. (Don't ask...)


----------



## BigBuda (Mar 4, 2007)

I am the walrus - The Beatles
That song is definiatly strange


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything by the Beatles that is LSD-inspired is both great and wierd. "A Day In The Life", anyone?

Also, "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds". Greeeeeeat stuff.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2NnnzhJ6nA

Bam.


----------



## Aheria (Mar 4, 2007)

Definatley most of "They Might be Giants"
a lot of their stuff is just plain different. I like how they think though. Their "Kids" songs are great. Truly great.

Also, specifically, Fintroll's FÃ¶rsvinn du som lyser because the beat and how they sing it make NO SENSE AT ALL with the lyrics. I don't speak finnish, so I looked up the lyrics. I'm like That don't make any sense!!!! LOL.

Or "Turn around" by They Might Be Giants: 

I was working all night in my office
When a man I had recently killed
Called me up from a phone near my building
So I looked out the window at him
He had the same obsequious manner
That was the reason I had him killed
So to calm my nerves I sang this song
To him, over the phone

Turn around, turn around
There's a thing there that can be found
Turn around, turn around
It's a human skull on the ground
Human skull on the ground
Turn around

I was out by myself in the graveyard
I was doing an interpretive dance
When I felt something heavy and pointed
Strike me in the back of the neck
And then the ghost of my dance instructor
Pushed me down into an open grave
And as dirt rained down she played a xylophone
And sang me this song

Turn around, turn around
There's a thing there that can be found
Turn around, turn around
It's a human skull on the ground
Human skull on the ground
Turn around

We were waving our arms out the window
Of a fast moving passenger train
Acting in an irresponsible fashion
Until the engineer whose back had been turned
And who we thought would find us highly amusing
Quickly swiveled his head around
And his face which was a paper-white mask of evil
Sang us this song

Turn around, (round) turn around (round)
There's a thing there that can be found (there's a thing there that can be)
Turn around, (found) turn around (round)
It's a human skull on the ground (it's a human skull on the)
Human skull (ground) on the ground (round)
Turn around (turn around, turn around)

Turn around, (round) turn around (round)
There's a thing there that can be found (there's a thing there that can be)
Turn around, (found) turn around (round)
It's a human skull on the ground (it's a human skull on the)
Human skull (ground) on the ground (round)
Turn around (turn around, turn around)


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 4, 2007)

well as some of you may know i'm a fan Dr. Bombay's music and while all of them are strange (and funny) i would have to say this is one of the strangest: I like my sitar


----------



## Pyurio (Mar 5, 2007)

Most music of EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten is strange and freaky, not listenable unless you are into that kind of things.

Their music features things like a sudden burst of distorted screaming, shouting and then a silence, with only the machinated background can be heard, and then screaming again.


----------



## blueroo (Mar 5, 2007)

They Might Be Giants, "I am a grocery bag"

_Juices, muffins, pasta and cheese
Milk and biscuits and cocktail sauce
I am a grocery bag
Salsa and pickles and organic grains
I am a grocery bag
Fresh coffee and bagels
Pudding and soap
Baby formula and ham
I am a grocery bag_


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 5, 2007)

"Scissor man" by Primus. I think it's a cover, but I dunno who...

Catchy... but in a bad way. x_x

A friend who started a flash toon with the song going here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49934282/


----------



## dong (Mar 5, 2007)

All this is going on my playlist  although I already have TMBG and SOAD for starters...

I lack the discipline to restrict myself to a single track so:

* _Frontier Psychiatrist_ (The Avalanches)
* Any *Weebl & Bob* bastardisation. Particularly the Pie edition to Timberlake's Sexyback ("look out for the walrus!!!")
* Please tell me you've heard of the legend that was *Wesley Willis*, and most of the Casiocore genre rocks my socks in a teeny-bopper way.

If we allow art music in here, then look no further than the wonders of Complexity! I mean by definition it has to be downright strange, we're talking about taking instruments to and often past their acoustic limits.

* _Eight Songs for a Mad King_ (Maxwell Davies...y'all MUST listen to this. Better yet, watch a stage performance of it.)

Also, one could go back to where classical music stopped making sense because it apparently had to: serialism and the 12-tone scale...I'm not going to bother listing examples.


----------



## Aheria (Mar 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> They Might Be Giants, "I am a grocery bag"
> 
> _Juices, muffins, pasta and cheese
> Milk and biscuits and cocktail sauce
> ...



Yeah, that one too


----------



## fillabunny (Mar 9, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> "Scissor man" by Primus. I think it's a cover, but I dunno who...
> 
> Catchy... but in a bad way. x_x
> 
> A friend who started a flash toon with the song going here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49934282/


Scissor Man's by XTC.  I didn't know there was a Primus cover of that o-O

As for me... I can't pick one song as the strangest.  No idea.  Most of the things I listen to on a regular basis are possibilities.

Also, everyone mentioning TMBG - I love you 

Edit:  Alright, I keep thinking about this and coming up with parts of songs.  First of all, too much TMBG to mention.  Then there's part of a Bauhaus song I don't know the name of that goes "Fish cakes (fish cakes) Fish cakes (fish cakes) Smash em on the wall!  Smash em on the wall! (oh no! <- in a very small voice)" that is completely unrelated to the rest of the song.   And there was totally unitelligible a song I heard while driving home in the middle of the night that featured a bunch of '50s people being very excited about something called the "wizbang."  But yeah, my vote would probably be with TMBG if I could pick one :b


----------



## robomilk (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooby-Scooby Doomsday or the D-Day Dj's Got the D.D.T. Blues - Gong

The longest titled song in my collection and the most randomly stupid.... In fact it's in this edition of my podcast.

_"Revolution! Good vibration! Manifestation!"

"Sticks. And. Stones. Won't. Break. His. Dreams. *NO!*"

"Fe fi fo fum! I smell the blood of an Englishman!
Fe fi fo fum! I know a sterotypical Englishman!"_

So song ends with everyone sneezing.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 12, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's my favorite Pink Floyd song as well.
Did you see The Wall movie?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 12, 2007)

fillabunny said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok. I just got the cover version by Primus and someone had mentioned something about Primus covering the song from someone else.

So you know that song?? Isn't it creepy? o,o'


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 15, 2007)

The Alabama Song, by David Bowie. No matter how many times I hear it, it just stays WEIRD. The lyrics and line delivery are where the weirdness starts:

"Oh show us the way to the next whiskey bar,
Oh don't ask why,
Oh don't ask why,
For me must find the next whiskey bar,
For if we don't find the next whiskey bar,
I tell you we must die,
I tell you we must die,
I tell you, I tell you,
I tell you we must die!"

He sounds kind of drunk, or high, or just plain weird Bowie (a mix of all three is most likely), and the background music is just as odd. It's been a little while since I heard it last, but I believe there is a sped-up Bowie singing in the background at one part... I don't know, this is just bizarre.


----------



## blueroo (Mar 15, 2007)

Shippomaru said:
			
		

> The Alabama Song, by David Bowie. No matter how many times I hear it, it just stays WEIRD. The lyrics and line delivery are where the weirdness starts:
> 
> "Oh show us the way to the next whiskey bar,
> Oh don't ask why,
> ...



You mean the Alabama Song by Bertolt Brecht and composed by Kurt Weill, as sung by David Bowie and The Doors and The Young Gods and Marilyn Manson. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama_Song


----------



## Shippomaru (Mar 15, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Shippomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. X3; I had no idea, honestly. You learn something new every day. <3


----------



## tigermist (Mar 21, 2007)

Barbie Girl by Rammstein. I didnt know wether to laugh or be afraid. X.X


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 21, 2007)

"Get a New Daddy" by the Whitest Kids U'know.

"Get a New Daddy.
Get a New Daddy,
The Police will take the old one away in a caddie,
Get a New Daddy,
Get a New Daddy,
In a couple of months you'll probably get a New Daddy".


----------



## Merilon (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmm....

Eminem - My Dad's Gone Crazy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GEfK4-7hmo

Video I posted up has pretty good lip sync, its in Lion King.

Eminem - Evil Deeds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3JIJ-KRqF0

Strange part I am referring to is when he sings about mom had a baby and its head popped off :x

Don't really listen to rap much... Mostly Metal and such like nightwish. The only two songs I really like from Eminem is Toy Soldier and When I'm Gone.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 21, 2007)

I like songs that just creep me out cause of how unusual the sound is (but in a good way), but the feeling kind of wears off after a while.  Let's see if I can show you one of those.

ftp://ftp.untergrund.net/users/rez/xm/seffren&jelly-o_m_g.zip

"O.M.G."  By Seffren and Jelly


Also:  "I love your music" by TOBIAH  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQWhXU-b6jM


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wird Al's Barnys on Fire, you cant help but bounce along^.=.^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 21, 2007)

The House at the Top of the Tree or John Lee Supertaster by They Might Be Giants.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

The Hamster Dance.  It's so strange, yet can be very addictive.  (Did you know that the main melody is taken from "Whistle Stop," which can be heard at the very beginning of Disney's "Robin Hood"? )


----------



## Roman_Jars (Mar 31, 2007)

UppblÃ¥sbara badkar. Cant remember the artist/s but the song is very strange.


----------



## Merilon (Apr 1, 2007)

Kelly - Shoes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYnn51C3X_w


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Levan's polka - from Loituma :-D.

Edit : part of it is at www.leekspin.com XD.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 1, 2007)

They Might Be Giants has a lot of weird songs.  Essentially every part of Fingertips is strange.

Oingo Boingo has some weird ones, like Tender Lumplings and Little Girls.


----------



## Deep_Southern (Apr 2, 2007)

'Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles' and 'I am the Walrus - The Beatles' are two very weird psychedelic songs made from people who were on crack.

'Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me - TISM' is a strange song about a common paranoia.

Pink Floyd songs that are very weird: 'The Trial', 'Is There Anybody Out There?', 'Don't Leave Me Now', and any song from the Wall.

'Song For the Dumped - Ben Folds' is a strange breakup song with lots of silly anger.

Anything from Beck is awkward. Go Beck.


----------



## Azul (Apr 9, 2007)

A song "by" president bush:
http://www.thepartyparty.com/8832C194-06E3-429D-ADF8-0F56D8A2A763.html


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 9, 2007)

The deedeedee song.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 11, 2007)

A song I heard while watching TV late at night several months back. The show it was on made fun of music videos and one of them had zombies. And the zombies sang "You gotta shoot us in the brains."

And even stranger (and morbidly hilarious) was when these little kid zombies sang in their little kid voices... "You gotta shoooot us in the braaaaainnnn."

I laughed my butt off. But yes.

And there was this one techno song my friend let me listen to... I think it was by Lords of Acid... It went through the alphabet and listed different sexual things for each letter (like "A is for asphixiation"...) and it ended with a rendition of Twinkle twinkle little star...


----------



## sedric (Apr 13, 2007)

fillabunny said:
			
		

> Then there's part of a Bauhaus song I don't know the name of that goes "Fish cakes (fish cakes) Fish cakes (fish cakes) Smash em on the wall!  Smash em on the wall! (oh no! <- in a very small voice)" that is completely unrelated to the rest of the song.


It's called, if I recall correctly, "1. Daniel Ash 2. Peter Murphy 3. David Jay 4. Kevin Haskins" and is basically one section for each member of the band. I suspect it's an Exquisite Corpse, if you're familiar with that method of creating art, but haven't read anything officially to that effect

So, weirdest song then. I'm going to go with a lyrical approach and cite Nurse With Wound's "Two Shaves And A Shine", the lyrics of which are:

_Little sunrise with goblin eyes
I watch the coupling of the flies
and waving trees and bumble bees
I strain to amputate my knees..

With cockroach cutters made of mutton
my eyes dim green as moss jay buttons
I will not wake from childish dreams
I can not bare to catch the screams

I cannot bare to catch the screams
of bugs impacting on windshield screens
I shave my tongue with turquoise sickle
from its stub the fishes trickle

my stunted fingers, piss stained knuckles
clogged with blood start to buckle
murdered turtles, mildews, moss
dead pets and gardens im the boss

my smile is wide in seas of cider
pull your teeth with geese & spiders
cap these jaws in my hand
make them jig in globs of sand

I write these words to pass the time
and stay alive 2 shaves and shine
and block out the sound of chickens' wails
defeathering them on beds of nails

yeah..._

Sorry for quoting the whole thing, but the lyrics aren't available online (thanks to some guy known only to me as Rich for the transcription). Now, _musically_ I'd be up a creek without a paddle, because I listen to a lot of weird music and couldn't hope to pick just one. Horrific Child's album _L'etrange Mr. Whinster_ is basically an absurdist horror movie made up of cut-up sounds, instrumental weirdness, screams and portentious poetry readings. Then Nurse With Wound again have "The Penis Fruitloop", which is about fifteen minutes of ambient drone followed by two or three of rock'n'roll swing, then a few more of abrasive clanging and banging and then finally a long drums-only outro


----------



## Esplender (Apr 13, 2007)

Merzbow does some great stuff.


----------



## sedric (Apr 14, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Merzbow does some great stuff.


Yes, Merzbow is very much the Man, although I think we're pushing it a bit for weirdest "songs" with him. If we accept all sounds presented as "music" for the purposes of this discussion then I suspect JLIAT wins. I have a 3" CD from him that's just a single 4-minute track of a continuous click. He just programmed a random value for one frame of audio and let it repeat every second. Then again there might be weirder things than that which I've yet to encounter

Mind you then again maybe JLIAT doesn't see himself as making music at all. I need to do some more research into that


----------



## sgolem (Apr 20, 2007)

I just started getting big into the Beach Boys again, and found a new one.
Mrs. O'Leary's Cow (originally Fire) by Brian Wilson/The Beach Boys.  He was on a lot of drugs during this period.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxbm56A8LrY


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 26, 2007)

Yahpp - "VaNaVaRa"

This nightmarish music isn't only weird... But I found it disturbing to hear as well. Here's the Video Clip...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE1JqOVtRno

If for some reason you loved this music, you can download it from E-Yahpp's Official Home page (Korean).
http://yahpp.millim.com


----------



## thegreathamster (May 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i8vjtoX8q0


well...its really the gayest.


----------



## sgolem (May 27, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i8vjtoX8q0
> 
> 
> well...its really the gayest.


I dunno... This one might beat it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 28, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> It's called, if I recall correctly, "1. Daniel Ash 2. Peter Murphy 3. David Jay 4. Kevin Haskins" and is basically one section for each member of the band. I suspect it's an Exquisite Corpse, if you're familiar with that method of creating art, but haven't read anything officially to that effect


You know Bauhaus. PRAISE GOTH! There may be hope after all. *,..,*
I saw them last year with *gag* NIN and Peter Murphy was STILL sizzlin' hawt!

A lot of Rozz William's stuff is really weird, but Heltir and Premature Ejaculation take the cake. I also love the interlude tracks on "Catastrophe Ballet"... "there was a man in a huge white goat's head... they can be made transparent".


----------



## Darksilver (May 28, 2007)

Japanese music...I dunno whats this genre, but it shpuld be used as torture x_x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv9wk5lgGFo


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 28, 2007)

snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> Anything by the Beatles that is LSD-inspired is both great and wierd. "A Day In The Life", anyone?
> 
> Also, "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds". Greeeeeeat stuff.



Yeah, it's all messed up, but such genius...  I heard day in the life yesterday on the way home from work, and upon actually listening to what the lyrics were, there was a plot, but there didn't seem to be much direction to it, kinda like the book im reading now "Resturant at the end of the universe" by Douglas Adams (from the "Hitchikers" series)



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> "Scissor man" by Primus. I think it's a cover, but I dunno who...
> 
> Catchy... but in a bad way. x_x
> 
> A friend who started a flash toon with the song going here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49934282/



I would say anything by primus is wierd enough...  some others that come to mind would be "Pork Soda," "Mr. Krinkle," and "Shake hands with beef"



			
				thegreathamster said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i8vjtoX8q0
> 
> 
> well...its really the gayest.



I don't know, the "Ding Dong Song" by Gunther may have that beat...
http://dingdingdong.ytmnd.com/

Then again, i dont know... yeah, your song wins for being the gayest.


As for me, i'm an avid fan of bonus tracks...  The kind where bands run out of shit to put on an album, so they spend 20 minutes dicking around and filling the time with the most usless shit in existance.

My all time favorite bonus track is from Science by Incubus.  It's by far the scariest and trippiest thing to listen to, especially if you're alone in the house, and trying to sleep.

The original Slipknot consisted of 4 people (the drummer and the bassist being the only two still with the band), and they put out an album called "Mate, Feed, Kill, Repeat."  The bonus track is this insanely fucked up and out of tune song called Dogfish Rising.  The lyrics literally make no sense whatsoever, and there is quite an abundance of simpsons sound clips, and a guy in the background screaming "IT PUTS THE LOTION ON THE SKIN!!!!"  at one point they fuck up with a sound clip, and you hear the guy scream "Oh shit!"

There was also a song on that album called "Bitchslap."  It starts off as your typical hardcore song with a fast and heavy verse envolving your typical screaming and ranting.  Out of fucking nowhere, the song turns into a disco piece and they start singing like it's 1975, and it concludes with the guy going "Man, ya like school in summer!  No class!"  I still have to laugh every time i hear that.


----------



## Sulacoyote (May 29, 2007)

Anything by Wesley Willis. The man is a fucking genius. Anyone who yells _"SUCK A DOBERMAN'S COCK / ROCK SADDAM HUSSEIN'S ASS / DON'T ROB BANKS / STOP TAKING ME ON FREAK OUT HELL BUS RIDES"_ and other such lessons in an angry fat black man voice over a Casio keyboard loop deserves a lot of money.


----------



## TeeGee (May 29, 2007)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> Anything by Wesley Willis. The man is a fucking genius. Anyone who yells _"SUCK A DOBERMAN'S COCK / ROCK SADDAM HUSSEIN'S ASS / DON'T ROB BANKS / STOP TAKING ME ON FREAK OUT HELL BUS RIDES"_ and other such lessons in an angry fat black man voice over a Casio keyboard loop deserves a lot of money.



I was going to say Animal Collective, but you have me beat. :X


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 29, 2007)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> Anything by Wesley Willis. The man is a fucking genius. Anyone who yells _"SUCK A DOBERMAN'S COCK / ROCK SADDAM HUSSEIN'S ASS / DON'T ROB BANKS / STOP TAKING ME ON FREAK OUT HELL BUS RIDES"_ and other such lessons in an angry fat black man voice over a Casio keyboard loop deserves a lot of money.



i always like "My mother smokes crack rocks"


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (May 29, 2007)

Merilon said:
			
		

> Kelly - Shoes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYnn51C3X_w



Sorry if that was posted a while back, but my little brother recently showed me that video...it's so POINTLESS, but I just can't stop watching....I love it!


----------



## kamunt (May 30, 2007)

Woah, I've got far too many to count and/or name off. But here's a couple to start things off:

"Thou Shalt Always Kill" - Dan Le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip
_A bible written about being cool, neatly packaged in the form of British hip-hop. Quite possibly one of the coolest songs I've ever heard, ever. YouTube for the music video--it's POSSIBLY even better._

"SzerencsÃ©tlen" - Venetian Snares
_Brain-blitzing hardcore IDM drill 'n' bass with orchestral intros, breaks, melodies and outros--all in sparatic, chaotic, signature 7/4 time. Not recommended for those who don't like having their heads blow up and their ears (and speakers) blown out._

And then there's this one song that I think is by Dr. Demento (?!), and he keeps saying in the song something close to:
"Are ya sticky? Are ya wicked? Are ya hot enough?" Anyone who can identify _this_ will forever be deemed "spectacupendous".

That's all for tonight, folks. Enjoi.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7_Zu2AQyQ

Even the video made me stare in awe.


----------



## sedric (Jun 4, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> You know Bauhaus. PRAISE GOTH! There may be hope after all. *,..,*


Uh, hope for me or hope in general? For what it's worth I also like Siouxie And The Banshees and the Cure



			
				Esplender said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7_Zu2AQyQ
> 
> Even the video made me stare in awe.


The first thing I thought was "oh cool, Grace Jones has a brother." Actually I liked the first half of it, not so much when the keyboards came in


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 4, 2007)

Vicinity of Obscenity - System of a Down from their album Hypnotize. It is really strange.


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

Probably The Banana Phone song, My Ding ding Dong and The Chicken Song by Rodney Carrington.


----------



## kamunt (Jun 5, 2007)

TwilightFox said:
			
		

> Vicinity of Obscenity - System of a Down from their album Hypnotize. It is really strange.



Oh, YES! Definitely, that is one of them. "Sugar" - S.o.a.D. is another one of them, right? Also see "This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song".

Really though, possibly the weirdest ones EVER is, of course, "They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha Haaa!" - Napoleon XIV. There's even a modern cover of it on iTunes since the original isn't available, and it's very excellent. (The original came out in about 1966. :O ) Amazing. He's talking about either his wife, or his dog. More evidence points to the former.



> Well, you just wait: they'll find you yet.
> And when they do, they'll put you in the A.S.P.C.A.,
> You mangy _mutt_!


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 6, 2007)

...
Faster, faster, faster it goes.
Playing the Sitar with my toes.
Hatara hey-a hatara hey-a hatara hey-a
Oh-oh eh-oh!
...


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 6, 2007)

Samurai with Glasses said:
			
		

> My Ding ding Dong



Do you mean "My Ding-a-Ling?"
It's close, and that's the only song with a title like that that I've ever heard of.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 6, 2007)

Revolution 9 by the Beatles


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 6, 2007)

Kris_Reizer said:
			
		

> Samurai with Glasses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, ding dong
http://dingdingdong.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Starburst (Jun 6, 2007)

Either E-a-e-a-e-a-i-oh (or whatever it's spelled as) by SOAD or I am the Walrus by The Beatles @.@


----------



## Annodam (Jul 1, 2007)

Mr. Chaos - Figaro King is Pretty Weird
http://youtube.com/watch?v=13s1SWcEAZI


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 1, 2007)

this

http://www.8bitpeoples.com/_MP3/8bp075-04-kplecraft-8-bit_goa_3_didje_nes.mp3


----------

